# Gold&Blacks new snakes from India



## jay76 (Nov 17, 2007)

These are chetans new snakes (gold&blacks) from india


----------



## krusty (Nov 17, 2007)

they all look so nice,i would take one off each if we could keep them here.


----------



## ad (Nov 17, 2007)

Ya gotta love the eyes on the tree snake,


----------



## Retic (Nov 17, 2007)

Excellent Chetan, you get some beautiful snakes in that part of the world. I love the Vine Snake.


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 17, 2007)

that treesnake looks so evil! yet so cute all at once.
hope he is enjoying himself!!
: )


----------



## WILDEY (Nov 17, 2007)

love the tree snake, he looks very happy.


----------



## jay76 (Nov 17, 2007)

chetan will be on sometime today but I think as boa said the tree snake looking snake is called a vine snake


----------



## gold&black... (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol, thanks J for posting the pic's.... Good to know u guys like these snakes...... Only wish I could have hung on to my Aussie pythons as well.... Just too bad I had to sell them b4 I got back to India.... Who knows maybe one day our countries will make it legal to import and export exotic reptiles(with strict regulations) and if that happens u guys are sure to get some good snakes from here.....

This is just a start.... I'm hoping to get a few Bamboo pit vipers over the next few weeks.... Will definitely post pic's of them as soon as I get them....


----------



## B-Rock (Nov 17, 2007)

They all have weird looking heads. Perhaps they are just different to what I'm use to.


----------



## gold&black... (Nov 17, 2007)

B-Rock said:


> They all have weird looking heads. Perhaps they are just different to what I'm use to.




They sure do B-Rock.... The rock pythons have really large heads and especially noticeable when they reach lengths of 12 feet of more( capable of exceeding 20feet)... The vine snake or the whip snake have the funniest shaped heads.... So different that people in rural areas believe that the snake's defense mechanism is to poke the eyes of the person or animal that threatens them....


----------



## Riley (Nov 17, 2007)

the tree snake on the 3rd and 4th pic is stunning the last pic's excellent!


----------



## gold&black... (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol, he does look like he is smiling in that pic.... The bugger tagged me abt ten times:x:x.... Fortunately he's not dangerous.......


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 17, 2007)

whats the go with licencing in india? (if you dont mind me asking..) do you need special permits etc etc to get one? can you take them form the wild? (not that i would, impact on poulations etc) whats it like in india?
and finally, i love your snakes! ive always wanted a green vine snake, or maybe an oriental whip snake from bali. love the thin exotics. and vipers omg! i wish i could have a couple of those! thanks

Nat


----------



## scotchbo (Nov 17, 2007)

they look awesome i love the head shape on them


----------



## gold&black... (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Nat, there is no licensing here in India... If anything, it's illegal to keep snakes as pets in India, the reason for this is cos snakes were exploited big time to supply the skin trade and also thanks to the cruel practices that snake charmers practice like animaling of snakes and stuff.... But the good thing is, The government turns a blind eye to people keeping snake as pets at home cos most breeders actually release juvi snakes back in the wild and this helps build snake populations..... 

The python that I have is a captive bred animal.... People used to take snakes out of the wild but now there are so many breeders that they will give u a few juvies for free and release the rest back into the wild...


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 17, 2007)

cool thanls for that info  i love hearing bout other places


----------

